# headliner



## josh8401 (May 25, 2008)

Can someone please tell me every direction on how to remove the headliner and change the fabric. Im looking at doing it in a plaid, but i do not know what all should be done besides the headliner. So if you could please help me. Thanks


----------



## josh8401 (May 25, 2008)

*Re: headliner (josh8401)*

here are some pictures. i have the sidemarker lights all blacked out and the side turn signals too. but i am going to a black interior so i can have blue and green as my two colors. tell me what you think, or tell me of some better looking material.
This is the material i am thinking of








This is an older picture of my car, but it is the same color

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









This is the green i am doinig

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## josh8401 (May 25, 2008)

*Re: headliner (josh8401)*

bump


----------



## josh8401 (May 25, 2008)

*Re: headliner (josh8401)*

can yall help me??


----------



## NB_Turbo1 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: headliner (josh8401)*

what are you looking to learn?
Instructions on headliner removal? 
What we think of the fabric?


----------



## josh8401 (May 25, 2008)

*Re: headliner (NB_Turbo1)*

both really. i was trying to figure it out, but couldnt get the plastic pillar part inbetween the seats, so i gave up. so just please help me...


----------



## IROCthe5.7L (Apr 14, 2006)

Go to the Mk IV FAQ...


----------



## josh8401 (May 25, 2008)

*Re: headliner (josh8401)*

k thanks, but what do you think of the material. and what is the best way to glue it to the headliner. i know to use spray adhesive, but and tips???


----------



## NB_Turbo1 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: headliner (josh8401)*

yea the adhesive i found that works best is called "heavy duty headliner and carpet spray adhesive" they sell it at all advanced auto parts stores i have been too. 
The headliner and pillars are all easy to get out, they all are held in by clips that you just need to pull hard on and they should come out unless you have side airbags then there will be a metal clip combo holding the pillars on. In that case you just need to stick a screwdriver in there and get the two clips apart and it will just come off with a hard pull. 
As for the center pillars you said you were having troule with, i think i might know why. if you have side airbags then there is that little plastic square on the pillar that actually says airbag.... if you stick a flathead in there and pull it off there is a phillips head screw in there holding the pillar on. 
Most importantly make sure you disconnect the battery before messing with any airbag pillars haha dont want an unfortunate and costly accident while trying this. 
Fabric should look good just make sure you dont try and stretch it to much or you will get wavy lines.
if you got any more questions feel free to ask. haha i do this stuff as a side job/hobby







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## josh8401 (May 25, 2008)

*Re: headliner (NB_Turbo1)*

thanks alot man ill try my best and put up pics as soon as im done.

_Quote, originally posted by *NB_Turbo1* »_yea the adhesive i found that works best is called "heavy duty headliner and carpet spray adhesive" they sell it at all advanced auto parts stores i have been too. 
The headliner and pillars are all easy to get out, they all are held in by clips that you just need to pull hard on and they should come out unless you have side airbags then there will be a metal clip combo holding the pillars on. In that case you just need to stick a screwdriver in there and get the two clips apart and it will just come off with a hard pull. 
As for the center pillars you said you were having troule with, i think i might know why. if you have side airbags then there is that little plastic square on the pillar that actually says airbag.... if you stick a flathead in there and pull it off there is a phillips head screw in there holding the pillar on. 
Most importantly make sure you disconnect the battery before messing with any airbag pillars haha dont want an unfortunate and costly accident while trying this. 
Fabric should look good just make sure you dont try and stretch it to much or you will get wavy lines.
if you got any more questions feel free to ask. haha i do this stuff as a side job/hobby







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## josh8401 (May 25, 2008)

*Re: headliner (josh8401)*

bump


----------



## josh8401 (May 25, 2008)

*Re: headliner (josh8401)*

bump


----------



## maddenbowler (Dec 17, 2006)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1312975


----------



## josh8401 (May 25, 2008)

*Re: (maddenbowler)*

tell me what yall think!!!


----------



## maddenbowler (Dec 17, 2006)

personally i think it looks more like a picnic table cloth but its your car build it how you want


----------



## RemiRokosa (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: headliner (josh8401)*

what type of paint did you use for that green engine cover?


----------



## josh8401 (May 25, 2008)

*Re: headliner (RemiRokosa)*

I used grabber green engine block paint. it does take a while to drive, but that green is so sexxy!!

_Quote, originally posted by *RemiRokosa* »_what type of paint did you use for that green engine cover?


----------



## granmas 1.8t (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: headliner (josh8401)*

i could do without the green.. dont get caught with the in the Pac northwest.


----------



## germanoutline (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: headliner (granmas 1.8t)*

The green looks like you used some cheap paint.... get some SABOTAZ80 or Montana


----------



## Bfletch5 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: headliner (josh8401)*

i like the green http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and turbo


----------



## josh8401 (May 25, 2008)

*Re: headliner (josh8401)*

BUMP


----------

